# LFTS 11/20!



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Well...here we go again! About ready to hop in the truck for the drive south to Cass County. The first Saturday of the season is often busier than the opener in our area. Hopefully some of us "blind squirrels" can find nuts today Lord knows I'm due!!! Plenty of small bucks in range this year, just need one decent one to show himself. Has to be a few still around. Today a nice fat doe for the freezer would also be welcome. Good luck to all!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Getting ready to walk in. Good luck today. Shoot straight


----------



## LuckyBucks (Dec 6, 2010)

Gun opener today in Wisconsin.
Got an empty freezer, a pocket full of tags, and an itchy trigger finger.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Up with Coffee, out the door by 5 :30.


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Almost to the public land parking spot, can only hunt till 1 today at the latest, expect it to be busy with people today, shall see.


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors (Aug 7, 2019)

Coffee suckdown commenced. Driving out to bay county property. Got a bit…tunes rocking


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

At work for a couple hours then heading to the lease in Genesee County. I'd be happy with just seeing a deer let alone putting my hands on one. 
Goodluck everyone


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Headed out in SE Ohio, I have my other son with me for the Youth Gun Season this weekend. 27 degrees and zero wind. 

Good Luck everyone


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Good luck hunters!
Processing this morning then will join with a handgun for doe this afternoon!


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

I’m up and moving slow. Hoping the coffee helps. Was considering sleeping in today, but i got a pic of a big 10 cruising yesterday morning, using it for motivation 😂. Stopped and grabbed a doe tag as well. Good luck everyone!


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Deal me in. Headed to some private in Eastern Kent for a little elevated blind sit. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

Son and I are heading out. I think a lot of deer are going to die today. Good luck all.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Just a quick wipe and I'll be ready to go.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

First one sitting in the parking lot for the managed county hunt this morning. “Passed” a giant last year because the Earn a buck rule.
I must be excited to shoot a doe, showing up 2hrs before light?


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors (Aug 7, 2019)

Itchin' to go said:


> First one sitting in the parking lot for the managed county hunt this morning. “Passed” a giant last year because the Earn a buck rule.
> I must be excited to shoot a doe, showing up 2hrs before light?


User name checks out


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Good luck to everyone today and be SAFE. Got some tail in da freezer, heading out to catch dem whales today.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Just have to get thru 10 more hours of work. And then I’m off for the rest of gun season!!!


----------



## davidjg1966 (Oct 25, 2021)

First time out for firearm, and no one in the parking lot on this popular peice of state land. Guess I will start and make a real slow walk to my spot. It's about a mile. Good luck to all.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Just like the monkey said in the lion king... It is time!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Just got to the farm with my daughter


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Close stand not quite far enough from the neighbor . Plus he's cranky, lol. Seen nothing yet. Getting down soon. Going to make a new pop up ground set in a bit so I'll have a solid rest to reach out to the river.. Excited about it.


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

Slow here in lenawee co today had 4 doe and a 6 point walk by haven't heard a shot in our area yet 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## westsidepolack (Feb 6, 2018)

I haven't heard a single shot yet. Kind of a wierd day.


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Not a single deer yet this morning. Heard one shot about 8:30. Winds picked up quite a bit. I’m thinking bacon and eggs is in my near future


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

The higher spots have a dusting of snow. Surprisingly this old body is easily covering some ground.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

2.5 yo seeking. Few shots


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Made it out to a random spot in Allegan SGA this morning. Tried to go to a spot I haven't sat in ten years, but got there at about 8, just couldn't get up at 4 this morning to get going but I have a feeling I still would have been late. Anyways when I arrived I counted five vehicles and just turned around. Lots of woods to access but I don't want to ruin anyone's spot this morning, gonna head to my dad's by 11 for lunch and see the nine pointer he shot yesterday..

Next spots I was thinking about were also being used, some by just one vehicle but I just want to sit out in these woods again for a little while 

About the fifth area on my list was wide open so I wandered in until I found a decent spot looking south.

This SGA definitely feels busier than I remember when I used to only hunt this area.

Just have my four year old with me, don't have high hopes for a deer, and haven't decided yet what I'll shoot if I see one. Hopefully be up early tommorow so I can have an early start back home in Leelanau, wife is staying home with the infant and I don't know if my older daughter wants to go out two days in a row.

Right now she wants to go to see grandpa and check out a puppy later today.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Thinking the wind has em down. 
Saw over a dozen yesterday by this time only five this morning,but one was a dandy. On neighbors of course!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

My partner just shot so I have to go back down lowèr to help drag. Small 6 point with a nice size body.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

John Hine said:


> Good luck folks! I’m hopin to be in a tree stand this afternoon. Dragging a little but feelin pretty good, all things considered! My niece connected with one last night!!
> View attachment 799660


Congrats


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

John Hine said:


> Saw this one also, thought it was cool!!
> View attachment 799661


Awesome


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Back in at Montmorency county trying for a big doe, but not on the ridge blind because I shot a buck there 11/18 and dropped to the bottom of the blind selection list at our little camp. Lost all cell after we dragged my Thursday buck down the ridge so I’ll tell about it here.

He appeared at 10:00AM Thursday on a ridge top. It was the conclusion of the best morning I’ve had here for awhile: first a smaller rutting buck by at 7:20, followed by two more I couldn’t clearly identify or shoot at around 9:00. Does that I figured were the ones being chased came down the ridge past me at 9:30 but no amount of judicious grunting by me got a buck to show until I saw antlers through trees. He looked old and though no huge 8 point rack he was good and a blocky body with some sway. Stopped him in an opening and when I walked up to him he was actually bigger than I thought: looked like a horse lying dead & was a bear for my old hands to drag around for dressing. Haven’t aged him yet but believe 4.5 or older and while the not wider racked buck we sometimes get he’ll do just fine. Hope pics post but sketchy here…


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Congratulations @Stubee ...Great buck!


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

3 does with a fawn just went through, fighting the trigger finger on a big doe then movement behind them. Just a spike, but he was running one of them hard. Hopefully a bigger one is taking up her trail somewhere.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Stubee said:


> View attachment 799685
> 
> Back in at Montmorency county trying for a big doe, but not on the ridge blind because I shot a buck there 11/18 and dropped to the bottom of the blind selection list at our little camp. Lost all cell after we dragged my Thursday buck down the ridge so I’ll tell about it here.
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Stubee said:


> View attachment 799685
> 
> Back in at Montmorency county trying for a big doe, but not on the ridge blind because I shot a buck there 11/18 and dropped to the bottom of the blind selection list at our little camp. Lost all cell after we dragged my Thursday buck down the ridge so I’ll tell about it here.
> 
> ...


Wow Awesome buck
Congrats


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Very quiet this morning - so far nothing seen. Prolly 20 shots heard so far, so seems like deer are just not where I am


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, finally saw something...2 tom turkeys!
Haven't heard a shot near or far.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Craves said:


> Well, finally saw something...2 tom turkeys!
> Haven't heard a shot near or far.


You must be close to me not a shot here either


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Old lund said:


> You must be close to me not a shot here either


St. Clair Twp, just outside of St. Clair.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Nothing but a bunch of turkeys and 2 deer kicked out by the neighbor. Heard 15 shots so far.


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

BucksandDucks said:


> 54 shots so far


You're sitting too close to the range 😎😁


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

BucksandDucks said:


> 54 shots so far


😂


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Only deer I seen this morning came through about 15 - 20yrds from me. 4pt. Amazing how many bucks this year


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

About to give up, nothing except the one I bumped on the way in. Trying to get a deer in front of my son is tougher than I hoped. Probably won't try again until Thursday or so.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Piranha man (Apr 11, 2017)

3rd wounded buck on my place bedded 20yds from me front leg almost off. Sucks been seeing him all season has a double throat patch. I really cannot believe some make it 2 4yo. Did have the wide 8pt 3yo move through at 10 he's more lucky than smart.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Who said Saturday was going to be almost like opening day again given the Monday opener? Pretty slow judging by the pages of MS. Gun season seems to be a 1-day event for the 80% and then just back to it for the die-hards like us.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Stubee said:


> View attachment 799685
> 
> Back in at Montmorency county trying for a big doe, but not on the ridge blind because I shot a buck there 11/18 and dropped to the bottom of the blind selection list at our little camp. Lost all cell after we dragged my Thursday buck down the ridge so I’ll tell about it here.
> 
> ...


Dandy buck congrats !


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

They're from all around. Actually pretty slow around here for the first Saturday of season. At 92 now. 




HuntinMichigan said:


> You're sitting too close to the range 😎😁


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors (Aug 7, 2019)

Yep slowwww… no deer seen. Only a few shots heard in the distance


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

NWMichiganOutdoors said:


> Yep slowwww… no deer seen. Only a few shots heard in the distance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That supper huge beautiful moon last night probably didn’t help with movement this morning.


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors (Aug 7, 2019)

Grandriverrat said:


> That supper huge beautiful moon last night probably didn’t help with movement this morning.


I’m thinking you’re right. Was pretty light when
I was packing up the truck at 4. Tough. We’ll see what happens this evening🤞🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## westsidepolack (Feb 6, 2018)

Still not one single shot heard. I m about to get down and go poke around for a different spot


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

I noticed when I left property that the normal guys hunting the area were not out.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Found someone else's deer near one of my stands. Fawn doe, had a pic of her earlier in the week looked like a wound. Easy track job from the cam location. No sign of anyone looking....


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

0 deer for me this morning in washtenaw County. The yearly yarding of turkey has began, but this is the most I've ever seen in one sit, over 150 different turkey, almost all being hens. Snapped a pic when I had a group of 87 in front of me, had roughly 40 in the woods behind me, then about another 30+ in the neighbors pasture.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Good luck hunters.
> 
> I’m seated in the same spot as yesterday due to the SSW wind. Heavy clouds and 34. This morning I’m looking for a heavy weight doe but will settle for an older buck. I’m heading to Petoskey this evening to get my buck weighed in but would love to haul a big doe with him. She would be an easy win for that category. I have some giant squinty eyed matriarchs here.
> 
> Cell signal is spotty at best so I’ll post when I can. I believe yesterday’s total was 19 sightings including a fork horn that I’ve watched from every blind I’ve hunted. I’m hunting over an Aroostook rye plot that is irregular shape that’s just over an acre and one quarter.


Let us know what that thing weighs!




Stubee said:


> View attachment 799685
> 
> Back in at Montmorency county trying for a big doe, but not on the ridge blind because I shot a buck there 11/18 and dropped to the bottom of the blind selection list at our little camp. Lost all cell after we dragged my Thursday buck down the ridge so I’ll tell about it here.
> 
> ...


Sure does look like a horse , congrats!


Sounds like gun season has started...... Good luck all. I'm some type of sick. I've got green food plots and unpressured land when I make it back out


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Last nights success. Will be posting story soon.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Whoa!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Groundsize said:


> Last nights success. Will be posting story soon.
> View attachment 799708


158"


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

My buddy got this one this morning out of one of my blinds Second buck out of this blind this week. Dressed at 166


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Blind squirrel finds nut!!! He’s a little busted up, but I’m tickled!!!


----------



## Theblc (Apr 18, 2018)

Stubee said:


> View attachment 799685
> 
> Back in at Montmorency county trying for a big doe, but not on the ridge blind because I shot a buck there 11/18 and dropped to the bottom of the blind selection list at our little camp. Lost all cell after we dragged my Thursday buck down the ridge so I’ll tell about it here.
> 
> ...


That's great Stubee...awesome story and buck!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

ok a bit late but made it to the blind. not one car on a 2 mile stretch of public land.
wtf has happen to firearm season.
sitting 400 yards off the road with a two track walking and horse trail 200 yards in front of me, than to my front right will be a field and clear cut.
need some people out kicking these deer into action. has now been a week since I have had day time pics.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Body says stay home.
Mind says , you messed something up last year and brought it into this year. And the result is an older buck you need to keep waiting on , against the lowering odds...
So. 
Let's see what happens.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Stubee said:


> View attachment 799685
> 
> Back in at Montmorency county trying for a big doe, but not on the ridge blind because I shot a buck there 11/18 and dropped to the bottom of the blind selection list at our little camp. Lost all cell after we dragged my Thursday buck down the ridge so I’ll tell about it here.
> 
> ...


Awesome job. Nice buck. Sounds like a great hunt up on that ridge. Well done, congrats.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

snortwheeze said:


> Let us know what that thing weighs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get well snort hope you feel better soon and can get back out.


----------



## AKhunter (Jan 15, 2017)

Stubee said:


> View attachment 799685
> 
> Back in at Montmorency county trying for a big doe, but not on the ridge blind because I shot a buck there 11/18 and dropped to the bottom of the blind selection list at our little camp. Lost all cell after we dragged my Thursday buck down the ridge so I’ll tell about it here.
> 
> ...


That is a buck and a half. Nice going.


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Hunted Cass Co private land this am. Two of us saw zero deer. 
Wind was a bit more than we expected. 

Congratulations to those who have and do score today.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Orange and white cat so far.
U.t.v. tearing around nearby.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Blind squirrel finds nut!!! He’s a little busted up, but I’m tickled!!!


WA2GO!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Covid wins this afternoon! Set some beaver traps this morning & it took the wind outta my sails! Rest tonight, hunt tomorrow!

Covid sucks!!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Stubee said:


> View attachment 799685
> 
> Back in at Montmorency county trying for a big doe, but not on the ridge blind because I shot a buck there 11/18 and dropped to the bottom of the blind selection list at our little camp. Lost all cell after we dragged my Thursday buck down the ridge so I’ll tell about it here.
> 
> ...


Hell of a buck @Stubee 
Congrats!


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Back in the pop up in Huron county since 1:30. Little bit of some sort of frozen precip at the moment. First sit of the year this morning without seeing a deer. Took the long way back to the truck, put my stuff away and notice some movement on the edge of the wheat field. Yep, 6 doe feeding about 90 yards from my blind🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

I’m in😊😋😊


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Congrats to your buddy. 



sparky18181 said:


> My buddy got this one this morning out of one of my blinds Second buck out of this blind this week. Dressed at 166
> View attachment 799714


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Stubee said:


> View attachment 799685
> 
> Back in at Montmorency county trying for a big doe, but not on the ridge blind because I shot a buck there 11/18 and dropped to the bottom of the blind selection list at our little camp. Lost all cell after we dragged my Thursday buck down the ridge so I’ll tell about it here.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Blind squirrel finds nut!!! He’s a little busted up, but I’m tickled!!!


Congrats!


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Feeling good about getting this guy. Never like seeing a wounded one. Part of the game.


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Ended up pulling out around half 12 - other stuff to do today, and hadnt seen a deer. As I arrived back from the long walk out, I noticed a group of 4 arriving exactly where I was expected people to perhaps try to come in/drive from. Duh. Will be out again tomorrow.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Wasman2. said:


> Feeling good about getting this guy. Never like seeing a wounded one. Part of the game.


Good job


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm in with little WMU for his first hunt of the year. I had him put a couple rounds in the dirt mound for some confidence before heading out. He's a killer, and he's looking for any adult deer. This is gonna be fun.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

After an uphill drag we got my partners buck into camp and hung up now I'm back out for the afternoon .


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Still at here and there. This morning had 2 fawns out front for an hour. Nothing else but cold toes, man it was cold this morning. About to sneak out for this evening. Pretty strong SW wind. Antrim co


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> After an uphill drag we got my partners buck into camp and hung up now I'm back out for the afternoon .


Good for you guys. That's a lot of work fighting hills. Hooe you had a few young fellas to help. 
I know that's how I earned one of my first beers. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bra23498 (Nov 16, 2021)

Great job Wasman on doing the humane thing. Found a doe like that last year and used my last tag. Still able to harvest most of the meat but passed on that section.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Out with my 10yr old for the afternoon! Having her review her study guide in the blind! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Back out for the tag-out.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

d_rek said:


> Out with my 10yr old for the afternoon! Having her review her study guide in the blind!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did the exact same thing with my step-daughter and nephew. Showed them photos of deer in all different angles and had them point to where they should aim.
I’m wishing all the luck I may have to the youth hunters out this evening.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Back out for the afternoon sitting in the pop up. 

Why you might ask...

Because it is raining...again. Ugh.

Had a buck blow through the plot this afternoon while MSU was taking a whooping. 

39 degrees, calm for the moment, and raining here in St. Clair County. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Set till alittle after 1130 and decided to call it. Went and grabbed the 2 does off the pole at camp headed home to pick up the boy before going to the processor. Dad duty for the next two days but gonna try and get out for the evening hunt either tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Had him on the sticks with the deer broadside at 40 yards. Looked at me and said "nope". I guess it's not just any deer.. That or an hour was too short of sit.  

We're at 8 deer, 3 bucks.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Think I'm just going to sit here till dark and it's nice flat ground 😜


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> Think I'm just going to sit here till dark and it's nice flat ground 😜
> View attachment 799767


Think I’m gonna sit in my recliner after gutting and dragging my buddies deer this morning. Good luck everyone and be safe


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

A "little" company...


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

Been on for over a hour. Farmer just started to combine the last of my three corn fields. I'm in the north side of my woods and the last standing field is to my north 50 yds. Don't think he will be done before dark but tomorrow morning ought to be great back by the swamp.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Some does and a hawk so far


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Go get ‘em jr. 



WMU05 said:


> Had him on the sticks with the deer broadside at 40 yards. Looked at me and said "nope". I guess it's not just any deer.. That or an hour was too short of sit.
> 
> We're at 8 deer, 3 bucks.
> View attachment 799766


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Out at the farm. Trying a blind in the E corner of the field instead of above it. Little too much of a breeze to sit high on the hill overlooking the field. Wind would have been blasting in the window and didn't want the gf freezing . Kind of amazed at the lack of movement all day in all these cherry farms in SW antrim.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

We had to have seen close to 30 deer tonight. Only deer presenting shots were fawns and small bucks mini-me chose to pass. Had more fun than should be legal. Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Late post, don’t mess with my phone anymore in the tree at 7:30 9 doe came to me about 20 yards,at 8:00 18 deer single file came to me from the back of my property also about 20-30 yards not one buck in the bunch decided to hunt all day hopefully a bick would be tracking the herd well nothing ended up seeing 27 deer no bucks , great job to all the successful hunters today sanilac out try again tomorrow damn south wind!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

discouraged. have not seen single deer all firearm season.
up until last weekend was getting pics all threw the day. now only night pics.
not hearing really any shooting the area, so has me baffled as to what happen.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BaldwinHunter (Oct 4, 2016)

MrFysch said:


> Buck number 5 just hit the dirt at camp rainbow jack. Another 10 ptr. Youngest hunter in camp.
> View attachment 799812


Wow!! What county? This is incredible!


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

wasn't planning to take a doe tonight but had 5 come in close and this1 blew at me twice then they all left..watched them mill around a little then they started coming back.this one had a much lighter coat then the other adult. She led the group and was stretching her neck and bobbing her head trying to make me out again and I took her..happy to put some meat in the freezer! Back to buck hunting tommorow am


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

BaldwinHunter said:


> Wow!! What county? This is incredible!


 Houghton in da UP


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Was a nice night watching the hayfield. I had 7 come out of the opposite corner about 350 yards away an hour before dark. There was at least 1 small buck in the group. I was surprised that all those dear fed peacefully together. No interest at all with him chasing the doe and fawn. I may sit that end tomorrow night with my son to see if he wants to shoot anything.


----------



## Northern Michigan Hunter (Oct 1, 2019)

wildcoy73 said:


> discouraged. have not seen single deer all firearm season.
> up until last weekend was getting pics all threw the day. now only night pics.
> not hearing really any shooting the area, so has me baffled as to what happen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Same with me. They hear gun shots and stop moving.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

mofo said:


> Late post, don’t mess with my phone anymore in the tree at 7:30 9 doe came to me about 20 yards,at 8:00 18 deer single file came to me from the back of my property also about 20-30 yards not one buck in the bunch decided to hunt all day hopefully a bick would be tracking the herd well nothing ended up seeing 27 deer no bucks , great job to all the successful hunters today sanilac out try again tomorrow damn south wind!


Sounds like you need to balance the herd.


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

fishdip said:


> Sounds like you need to balance the herd.
> [/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Northern Michigan Hunter said:


> Same with me. They hear gun shots and stop moving.


Not a ton of pressure where we hunt in the NELP and deer don’t seem all to bothered by gunshots.
My buddy sent me a video the morning before gun season. He had a 3pt come by him at 15 yards just moseying along without a care in the world. While he taking video you can hear a pretty loud gun shot not to far off in the distance. That buck never flinched, looked up, twitched it’s tail, nothing.
It may have done him good to though because he ended up in the back of a truck the 2nd day of gun season 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

BUCK/PIKE said:


> View attachment 799839
> wasn't planning to take a doe tonight but had 5 come in close and this1 blew at me twice then they all left..watched them mill around a little then they started coming back.this one had a much lighter coat then the other adult. She led the group and was stretching her neck and bobbing her head trying to make me out again and I took her..happy to put some meat in the freezer! Back to buck hunting tommorow am


Nice fatty Ian! She wont pick you off any more!😀
Congrats Buddy.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

BUCK/PIKE said:


> View attachment 799839
> wasn't planning to take a doe tonight but had 5 come in close and this1 blew at me twice then they all left..watched them mill around a little then they started coming back.this one had a much lighter coat then the other adult. She led the group and was stretching her neck and bobbing her head trying to make me out again and I took her..happy to put some meat in the freezer! Back to buck hunting tommorow am


That is one big old donkey!
Congrats!


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

MrFysch said:


> Thanks...definitely some hard hunters with a love of chasing big woods public land bucks.


This is why I will be back in the up for next year. Nothing like a big old, dark rack buck, been hunting in the northern lower for about the last 10 years .the rack shack is taking the easy way out, shorter drive, comfy camp. I grew up hunting da up when I was 11years old at a old school deer camps. It just gets in ur blood. I turned 54 on November 17,and it's time to get back to the up.why I still can,not getting any younger. Time for a birthday buck in da up.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Waif said:


> 2 good sized yawns.
> No deer?
> They're late.


New LFTS acronym YNF - Yawns and Farts.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Northern Michigan Hunter said:


> Same with me. They hear gun shots and stop moving.


With the Monday opening day, from Thursday to Sunday at dark many people sighting in guns. Lol jmo


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

MichMatt said:


> Good for you guys. That's a lot of work fighting hills. Hooe you had a few young fellas to help.
> I know that's how I earned one of my first beers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Just 2 old guys getting it done🙂


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Late post: Got to the stand about 2:30, an hour later than I was hoping. I was sitting in a pop-up that's been at it's present location for a couple of years. Just before 4:00 three deer came in from behind me, maybe 10 yds to my left, and slowly worked their way out in front of me. The largest was a good sized doe maybe 3-1/2 yrs (a w.a.g). She was 25 yds away, slightly to my right and quartering away. I grunted. She stopped. I put the bead on her vitals and squeezed. The doe dropped on the spot (short tracking job).
So, the short of it is,
I filled a tag,








then filled the sled,








and come Wednesday, I'll be filling the freezer.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

PWood said:


> Late post: Got to the stand about 2:30, an hour later than I was hoping. I was sitting in a pop-up that's been at it's present location for a couple of years. Just before 4:00 three deer came in from behind me, maybe 10 yds to my left, and slowly worked their way out in front of me. The largest was a good sized doe maybe 3-1/2 yrs (a w.a.g). She was 25 yds away, slightly to my right and quartering away. I grunted. She stopped. I put the bead on her vitals and squeezed. The doe dropped on the spot (short tracking job).
> So, the short of it is,
> I filled a tag,
> View attachment 800033
> ...


Congrats PWood, nice old doe!


----------

